
The Chart of the Century - rhapsodic
http://www.aei.org/publication/the-chart-of-the-century-makes-the-rounds-at-the-federal-reserve/
======
anoncoward111
I really don't want to get downvoted for saying this, because I am not a
right-wing, small-government person.

But, this chart is literally just a chart of "how regulated is your industry".

Education is regulated/guaranteed by the Department of Education. Prices went
up over the last 20 years.

Housing is strictly regulated by local towns and states, and the Federal
government gets involved too (most notably regarding modernized septic
systems). Prices went up.

Wages went up due to minimum wage laws. Automation, outsourcing, and labor-
force-non-participation also went up.

Cars, toys, software, and cell phones all went down in price. Sure, there's
industry coordination and federal guidelines about consumer safety, but it
isn't nearly as strictly enforced.

I'm not saying it's good or bad that prices went up or down.

I'm merely saying that you can accurately predict the outcome based on the
level of government influence in an industry, subjectively.

